# I Can't Believe This Is Free.



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 23, 2007)

The Sermon 1741:: Audiosermon

The sermon you're about to hear, "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God", was originally preached by Jonathan Edwards on July 8th, 1741 in Enfield, Connecticut. It's the most famous sermon in American history and was part of a nationwide revival that changed the course of America for generations. Jonathan Edwards has long been considered one of the foremost theologians of all time, reaching the lofty position of President of Princeton University in 1758.

Edwards was keenly aware of the spiritual decline in New England, and in his congregation as well. The desire of his heart was to see a spiritual revival among both these groups; how much more so today!

It needs to be noted that as Edwards preached this sermon in the unemotional and solemn style of that day, the response of the congregation was to loudly moan and cry out to God under conviction of sin and with a demonstration of fear unheard of in that day. The message itself is completely biblically based. In this sermon, Edward's crafts intensely descriptive imagery that provides a foundation for the truth of both God's intense love for man and yet His severe judgment for sin. 

This recording is not copyrighted. We encourage everyone to make copies and distribute them to friends, relatives and pastors. The lives of your family members and your community will be dramatically changed by listening to this sermon.



_The sound quality of this and the reading is most excellent brothers and sisters. I am going to burn some copies and give them out._


----------



## Zenas (Dec 23, 2007)

I got it on my iPod. 

I'm thankful for iPods, it can hold all the Sproul, White, and Koukl I can download, with room left over for Edwards and "James Earl Jones Reads the Bible" which is truly great.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me know what you think of it!


----------

